# Traveling through illegal area



## HedgieTraveler (Aug 2, 2014)

We are moving in May and had planned to travel through Omaha, Nebraska and spend a night there during our move. However, I just learned hedgehogs are illegal without a permit in Omaha. Will they allow me to bring her into a hotel? Can you get into trouble there for just passing through with a hedgehog? Should we just drive around and not risk it? Any advice welcome.


----------



## melaniexyz (Jun 15, 2014)

Hedgehogs were legalized in omaha last year so you are just fine!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

